
UK Google users could lose EU GDPR data protections - rippeltippel
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2020/feb/20/uk-google-users-to-lose-eu-gdpr-data-protections-brexit
======
codeulike
In amongst all the Brexit stuff, I hadn't really thought about losing GDPR.
This is worrying.

